
Camille Paglia assesses the state of today’s feminism - nkurz
http://www.spiked-online.com/spiked-review/article/feminist-trouble/17688
======
lolc
What a refreshing read. I particularly liked the closing paragraph. She knows
how to put things into perspective.

------
3579052795
This interview seems to be full of anti-feminist dog whistles and mainly
purposed to shore the base/get views on a platform that doesn't reach a
mainstream audience. Paglia herself is a bit of a fringe author, certainly not
an authority on feminism (as if _anyone_ could be considered and authority on
such a broad movement). Tread carefully here - this article is not written in
good faith.

~~~
exo762
> Tread carefully here - this article is not written in good faith.

What does this even mean? Good faith in what? Feminism? Or maybe you mean that
"she does not really mean what she is saying, she is merely trolling us"?

~~~
taejo
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_faith](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_faith)

The latter.

